# Texas Marsh: McFaddin, Anahuac or other



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

I understand that following Ike, places like McFaddin and Anahuac wildlife refuges are not fully operational right now, but it can't stay that way forever. 

Any of you have any experience fishing some of these marshy environments? I used to hunt them as a kid when growing up in Beaumont. But I never fished them and really want to get the Gladesmen back there. I don't remember much about them except for early duck season alligators and a lot of Nutria (sp?). 

Seems like a good redfish on the fly fishery. But what do I know?

I would appreciate any info y'all have on this regarding water depth, clarity, best time of the year, places, etc. It's a haul for me, but I really want to get back over there and figure it out. Are there maps of the area that y'all know of. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bslittle79 would be a good person to talk to.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I fish most of the marsh off of Sabine Lake. As for maps you can't beat Google, IMO. And times of year can be year round to when the shrimp move in and out. That's a tough one to answer unless you fish them on a regular basis. Same with water clarity, it all depends on wind, grass, runoff and other conditions. 

I guess the grass is greener on the otherside. I'm itching to fish where you are and you want to fish where I am, haha. Let me know when you want to head this way maybe we can get together. No need to bring your skiff, we can use mine.

When duck season is over we have the shallow marshes to ourselves over here. It's one of the last secrets on the Texas Coast. Opps, did I say that out loud.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've heard that Anahuac Wildlife Refuge is still closed. It can hold some great fish, particularly in the winter, but it's also highly susceptible to mudding up with a south wind.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

So if you were going to take a weekend to head over there in the early spring, should I start with Sabine Lake, then locate some of the "marshy" water? Where would you suggest launching? I have a Gladesmen and I don't want to be crossing too much open water if it's avoidable.


----------

